# dirted tanks and trapped air?



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

My 110 gal planted tank, dirt capped with safe t sorb, seems to be doing fine but has a ton of trapped air in the soil.

It's been running about a month, last night I pressed down on the substrait a bit and was amazed at how much air came up.

Is this a concern?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Take a chop stick or a skewer and stab the substrate to release the gas. After awhile the soil will settle and it won't be required. But I definitely would poke holes to release the gas


----------



## water hyacinth (Mar 3, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> My 110 gal planted tank, dirt capped with safe t sorb, seems to be doing fine but has a ton of trapped air in the soil.
> 
> It's been running about a month, last night I pressed down on the substrait a bit and was amazed at how much air came up.
> 
> Is this a concern?


it can through time become a problem, as has been said it's best to stir/agitate the soil regularly. Might be a good idea to get some malaysian trumpet snails or a something that burrows to agitate the soil a bit.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been running dirt tanks with sand cap that had a lot of trapped air, it did not beacome a problem. It seems to me that dirt tank is best left alone with minimal interferense in the substrate, dirt tanks seems to develop to wery natural biotopes over time.

But isn't that T Sorb stuff very light weight, it should not trap any air/gasses?

I would reccomend to lean back and enjoy the tank, it would be ok

Jnad


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't worry. I've got soil and a sand cap which are as much as 8" deep in places and never bother poking or stirring. Some gas bubbles up sometimes but I'm pretty sure it's mainly CO2, so not an issue.

If your tank starts producing H2S you'll definitely know about it.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

I understand where you're coming from the pockets of trapped gas are unsightly. 

In theory the gas could pose a threat to your fish, but in practice is doesn't. The off gassing is a natural side effect of the break down of the organic matter in the soil. It would take a massive buildup and sudden and total release of the gas to harm the fish. Normally small pocket of gas will form and rise out of the substrate overtime. I see large bubbles every once in a while in random location of my tank. 

If you must release the gas; I suggest doing so durning a water change. Lower the water level as much as possible. The reduced weight of the water will allow for an easier escape of the trapped gasses. Rather than poking at the substrate try pressing down on a large area of substrate with a tool like a kitchen potato masher. Do not stir your dirt based substrate.

The gas will build up and self-release through the normal lifespan of your dirt based substrate. So while you can ride yourself of some pockets of gas, you will have many more overtime. Even if you managed to somehow lay a dirt base layer substrate without any air being trapped, the break down of organic matter causes off gassing, which leads to trapped pockets of the smelly stuff. Try to let it be.


----------



## water hyacinth (Mar 3, 2013)

King of Hyrule said:


> I understand where you're coming from the pockets of trapped gas are unsightly.
> 
> In theory the gas could pose a threat to your fish, but in practice is doesn't. The off gassing is a natural side effect of the break down of the organic matter in the soil. It would take a massive buildup and sudden and total release of the gas to harm the fish. Normally small pocket of gas will form and rise out of the substrate overtime. I see large bubbles every once in a while in random location of my tank.
> 
> ...


i was more thinking for the bacteria in the substrate, wouldn't it cause problems?.


----------

